# Help with bid



## bridge577 (Sep 30, 2005)

Have Handicap complex, got lot already
They called and want walks done, Take about hour and a half w/ snow blower, They siad 8 bags of ice melt per app it I pay 8.45 bag for ice melt what do I charge for the side walk guy and salt? Thanks


----------



## scotty2222 (Nov 24, 2001)

Is that salt or calcium chloride for 8.45 a bag? Is it 50# or 80# bags


----------



## kyle volz (Oct 13, 2005)

The thing we need to remember with snow & ice removal is not necessarily what it cost, but what's the value. We can always get over cost. 

As far as the sidewalk clearing, here's my two cents on that. What does it cost you per hour to offer that service plus what can you add to that cost based on what you perceive the market can bear. Then "push" the market so all the contractors in your area can make more money. 

The most important thing to remember as I see it is this, PROFIT.


----------



## nailerdog (Oct 7, 2005)

Shouldn't the hourly be the same as with a truck, presuming you're tieing up that truck and guy?


----------



## bridge577 (Sep 30, 2005)

I guess what I wanted to know is how much to pay a sidewalk guy I am just going to have one guy doing side walks?


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Oct 1, 2005)

I always have a shovel man riding in the plow truck. I pay him $10.00/hr. He blows walks, door entrances, and puts down salt+. I charge $30.00/bag for salt +( my cost about $10.00). It takes him about the same time to do the walks and entrances as it does to plow. I don't like the truck driver stopping the truck to blow snow by hand. 

So lets see how that works out:
Truck driver $15.00/hr
Shovel man $10.00/hr
Salt + $30.00/bag
Truck charge $125.00/hr

Jack


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Bounty Hunter said:


> So lets see how that works out:
> Truck driver $15.00/hr
> Shovel man $10.00/hr
> Salt + $30.00/bag
> ...


So these are your costs or add these up for your final charge? if you pay your shovel man $10hr, youd want to make $15-$20 as you need to make a profit off him being there right?


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Oct 1, 2005)

I charge $125.00/hr for the truck, including driver. I charge $30.00/hr for the shovel man. I charge $30.00 for bag of salt. 
If I estimated the plowing at 1 hr.----$125.00
Shoveling at .5hr---------------------- 15.00
2 bags of salt--------------------------- 30.00
Total quote--------$170.00


----------

